# Kinderfahrradladen



## Gian-carlo (14. November 2019)

Umfrage, Aktuell spiele ich mit dem Gedanken ein Kinderfahrradladen zu eröffnen  und wollte eure Meinung dazu hören (gut, schlechte Idee Einzelhandel läuft äh nicht).ich kaufe alles online!
Alles was euch dazu einfällt wäre wichtig, welche Bike Marken welches Zubehör, teile, Bekleidung ,kindersitze, Abschleppseile, Lastenräder für die Muttis ,Skooter .
Was hättet ihr für Erwartungen wenn ihr in ein solches Geschäft gehen würdet?
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## kc85 (14. November 2019)

Für mich die erste Frage: Wo willst Du das machen?

In einer kaufkraftstarken Großstadt mag sowas klappen, auf dem (in jeglicher Hinsicht) flachen Land eher nicht.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwatten (14. November 2019)

Der Markt für hochwertige Kinderräder ist meiner Meinung nach recht klein. Alleine mit Kinderrädern wird es eng, vielleicht zusammen mit einem Internetshop mit den gängigen Rädern?


----------



## joglo (14. November 2019)

hi, interessante Frage und Vorhaben!

Persönlich hätte ich eher Bedenken zur heutigen Zeit ein Einzelhandelsgeschäft auf zu machen, gleich welcher Art.
Andererseits könnte ich mir gut vorstellen dass ein Kinder-Bike Laden unter gewissen Umständen auch gut laufen könnte, vor allem auch wenn mal ein engagierter und fachkundiger Besitzer dahinter stehen würde.
Die meisten Radläden die ich in letzten Jahren besucht habe waren alle nicht wirklich von enthusiastischen Bikern geführt.

Die nötigen Umstände:

wie schon erwähnt, braucht sowas ein großes Einzugsgebiet mit Kaufkraft
gutes Portfolio (Kunden erwarten etwas Auswahl, nur ein oder zwei Marken, wird kaum reichen), idealerweise auch etwas Exklusivität und die Möglichkeit etwas Individualisierung anzubieten.
ich finde die Idee gut nicht einzig auf Kinderräder zu spezialisieren sondern die ganze Familie
geringe Kosten und gute Marge
Gibt in München so einen Laden der von der Aufmachung und Portfolio vielleicht etwas vergleichbar wäre





__





						Kinderfreundlicher Fahrradladen für Familien mit Lastenrad, Anhänger und Kinderrad
					

Der Fahrradladen für Familien. Mit einer ausgesuchten Auswahl an hochwertigen Produkten. City-Räder, Lastenräder, Anhänger und leichte Kinderräder.




					www.parken-wo-ich-will.de
				




Zumindest nach meinen Eindrücken sieht es so aus als ob der Laden gut läuft und in einer Stadt wie München reichts vlt. auch einfach Woom Bikes im Programm zu haben und da jede Woche einige Stück zu verkaufen plus ein paar Lastenräder mit e-Unterstützung, wo aufgrund des hohen Preises vielleicht auch gut Marge anfällt.

Um einen besseren Einblick ins Business zu haben könntest Du auch mit ein paar anderen User hier sprechen, wie "chris5000" von Kinderradfinder, der hat einen guten Überblick über Marken auch schon ein paar Hersteller wie Kubikes usw. besucht oder vlt. auch "snoren" von Vpace oder "Bens_Papa" der hatte mal ben-e-bike gegründet.


----------



## Gian-carlo (14. November 2019)

Mein Standort wird eher etwas ländlicher sein, ich möchte noch nicht sagen wo genau er sein wird bevor die Sache  feststeht  und Offiziell  ist! eins kann ich sagen um uns herum gibt es viel Wald und sehr viele Trails, der Bike Tourismus wächst dementsprechend auch!  Ich Hoffe dass ich mich mit dem Standort nicht vertu. Ich würde das erste Jahr  mit einem Ladenlokal um die 100qm anfangen. Im besten Fall wird die Sache so einzigartig das sie mir die Bude einrennen?
Der Gedanke wächst seit Jahren in mir einen Laden für Kinder zu eröffnen seit meine Kinder Fahrrad fahren können. Die Läden die es bei uns gibt haben von der Materie Kinderfahrrad nicht wirklich Ahnung! Geschweige das man ihr irgendwelche Bekleidung Helme und Prorektoren bekommt.
Meine Wunschliste an Marken  für Bike, Zubehör und Bekleidung ich schon recht groß! Was davon Letzt endlich Einzug nehmen wird ist noch nicht klar, da wäre natürlich Hilfe sehr zu vorkommend.(Kinderfahrradfinde) wenn ihr mitlest schriebt doch eure Meinung dazu.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (17. November 2019)

Erster Gedanke: Beratungszeit, Fixkosten und Unternehmerlohn ist alles ein bisschen viel bei Verkaufspreisen zwischen 400 und 700 im Premiumsegment. Du hast fast den gleichen Aufwand wie bei Erwachsenen,  aber es fehlt eine 0 bei den VKP.


----------



## Basti138 (17. November 2019)

Rahmenbedingungen?
Infrastruktur, Ladenmiete, Konkurrenz, Hersteller, Vororder, Gebietsschutz?
Du kannst über soziale Medien viele erreichen.

Die Realität sieht oft so aus:
Die Leute kommen und lassen sich von dir ausgiebig beraten, kaufen dann aber Billigramsch im Netz.
Du kannst es nicht allen recht machen, du brauchst ein Konzept.


----------



## Psytra (17. November 2019)

Ich finde das Internet bietet heute so viele verschiedene Hersteller/Modelle, dass man dem als lokaler Händler nur schwer gerecht werden kann. 

Ich würde mir wünschen, einen herstellerneutralen Berater zu haben, der mir in einer Stunde sagt, was gut für mich ist, vielleicht ein paar wenige Modelle zum Probesitzen da hat und im Zweifel auch einen Versender vorschlägt und ordert. Dafür gibt es dann ein gerechtes Beraterhonorar. Gefühlt ist im Shop der Versender heute böse und es gibt halt nur das, was da is. Darüber hinaus hört es dann recht schnell auf. Aber ob dieses Konzept funktioniert, besonders bei Kinderrädern mit normalerweise kleineren Beiträgen.. Bin ich mir nicht sicher. 

Ich wäre gerne bereit für eine gute Beratung zu bezahlen. Aber bisher hatte ich nie das Gefühl eine solche genossen zu haben.


----------



## Basti138 (18. November 2019)

Ich kenne auch nen Laden, der 60 Euro für die Beratung verlangt.
Beim Kauf eines Rades werden die 60 Euro dann vom Kaufpreis abgezogen.
Es ist aber eine Hemmschwelle dort hin zu gehen. Viele wollen nur "kucken".
Und man muss ne saubere Grenze finden zwischen "Fahrrad kaufen mit Fragen stellen" und ner kostenpflichtigen Beratung.

Vit Bikes haben nen sehr guten Ansatz:
Der Kunde  bekommt eine Hausaufgabe, nen Fragebogen ausfüllen, diesen dann per Mail zusenden.
=> Der Verkäufer kann sich perfekt aufs Verkaufsgespräch vorbereiten und weis, dass es der Kunde ernst meint und auch kaufen wird und bekommt einen Termin, wo man sich dann speziell Zeit nimmt und auch Zeit hat.
Wenn man ein Rad für 3000 Euro kauft, ist das nicht verkehrt.
Ich finde das durchdacht.

Das Internet ist nicht zu unterschätzen.
Die meißten Hersteller haben eine gestaffelte Vororder => je mehr du kaufst, desto bessere Preise bekommst du.
Das ist aber so gemacht, dass du das ab ca 50000 Euro spürst. Die musst du erst mal locker haben.
Wenn du mit Netzpreisen mithalten willst, musst du groß einsteigen und natürlich auch nen Onlineshop haben.
Vielleicht ist die Kombination nicht falsch: Nen Laden vor Ort und auch online. Brauchste aber auch Lagerplatz.
Ich würde mich daher auch auf eine Marke beschränken.
Manche gibts ohne Vororder, die kann man zusätzlich anbieten, wenn mal die farbe nicht gefällt.

Ich würde Versenderbikes nicht als böse bezeichnen. Es liegt oft am Kunden mit seinen weltfremden Vorstellungen.
Im Shop kostenlos beraten lassen wegen Größe, das Bike dann online kaufen - weils einfach sehr viel günstiger ist.
Und dann soll der Händler den Versender günstig und schnell reparieren, weil dem Besitzer kurz vor dem Urlaub einfällt, dass das Bike nicht einsatzbereit ist.
Die Händler haben ihr Konzept und ihre Stammkunden - mim Versender hat man in der Hochsaison eben schlechte Karten. Und dass sind dann die schlechten Bewertungen "Händler will nix verdienen"; "Händler hat was gegen Bikes, die wo anders gekauft wurden" etz.
Und dann lassen die Besitzer oft hier ihre Wut auf den Hersteller aus, weil das mit einschicken nicht mehr rechzeitig klappt. Oder der Händler vor Ort vier Wochen Wartezeit nennt.
Will man Service und Beratung vor Ort, oder einfach nur das billigste Angebot?

Specialized zum Beispiel hat im Vergleich recht hohe Preise, die sprechen eine bestimmte Käuferschicht an.
Gute Bikes und es funktioniert. Man muss nicht billig.


----------



## robbi_n (18. November 2019)

Das Problem ist doch das die 0815-Eltern kein Geld für die Kids ausgeben wollen, die Minderheit hier die das tut ist so weit sich selbst zu helfen. 

Kann klappen, muss aber nicht.

Drücke die daumen.


----------



## Aldar (18. November 2019)

glaube mit verkauf von Kinderrädern allein wirst du nicht glücklich, du bräuchtest mindestens noch ein Standbein ( Werkstatt, Verleih, E-Bikes , Lastenräder, Zubehör versteht sich von selbst) zusätzlich , besser wären 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mbengston (18. November 2019)

Könnte in einer grösseren Stadt vielleicht funktionieren aber vermutlich nur in Kombination mit Kinder Bike-Anhänger, Lastenvelos (Christiania Bikes), E-Lastbikes, Spezialbikes (Liegeräder, Reiseräder).


----------



## below (18. November 2019)

Für mich hört sich das jetzt so ein bisschen an, als wolltest Du möglichst viele hochwertige Kinderräder unter einem "Dach/Laden" vereinen. Die Idee ist ja ganz charmant. Da Du den Kinderfahrradfinder schon erwähnst, dürften da viele Versender dabei sein.
Dort wirst Du bei den meisten überhaupt keine Räder für Deinen Laden bekommen, da es nicht zum Vertriebskonzept passt. Und bei anderen hast Du dann das Problem der Vor-Order, um überhaupt etwas zu bekommen.

Als nächstes dann die Vorstellung der Kunden. Da reicht es dann nicht, von Modell X eines in Farbe Y im Laden zu haben. Es wird erwartet, dass Du nach Möglichkeit in jeder Farb- / Größenkombination etwas da hast, denn sonst kann man ja im Netz bestellen.

Und zu dem Thema Onlineshop. Um da wirklich Umsatz zu machen ist eine Menge Kapital notwendig und dann kommt man an die Platzhirsche auch nur mit immensen Marketingkosten ran, geschweige denn an ihnen vorbei.


----------



## mjt-bike (18. November 2019)

Die Idee ist gut, allerdings ist nur eine kleine Minderheit bereit, Geld für gute Kinderräder auszugeben. Draussen werden 200 € für ein 16er Puky ausgegeben und das ist für den Normalkäufer schon sehr viel Geld. Es hat schon seine Gründe, weshalb kleinere Fahrradhändler teilweise gar keine Kinderräder anbieten. Margen für Fahrräder allgemein sind recht niedrig. Als reiner Onlineshop mag sowas funktionieren, in einer ländlichen Gegend gehst du in einer Saison unter.


----------



## Gian-carlo (18. November 2019)

Ich hatte schon mit einigen Versender Kontakt und die sind nicht das Problem, die können immer liefern! Das Problem sind die großen Marken die lediglich zwei Kinderräder im Programm  haben, welche natürlich für das Jahr 2020 schon alle weg sind!   
Ich habe natürlich eine recht große Summe als Investition eingeplant, um genug Auswahl in ausreichender Menge im Laden zu haben, sonst macht die Sache keinen Sinn!
So ein Laden muss natürlich wachsen und lebt von der Erfahrung,  wie und was die Kunden kaufen möchten


----------



## Martinwurst (18. November 2019)

Ich denke schon, dass das funktionieren kann, wenn du den Laden in entsprechenden Umfeld aufmachst, wo es viele Kinder gibt (Stadt, Neubaugebiete, Vorort usw.).
Ein durchschnittliches Kinderrad von evtl. 200-300 Euro wirft zwar nicht viel ab, dafür werden von Kind bis Jugendrad locker 3 Räder gebraucht.

Wenn man dann den Laden in einer coolen spielerischen Aufmachung macht, vielleicht noch Cross-Selling zu anderem Spielzeug oder so, könnte man auch die Umsätze steigern.


----------



## storck-riesen (19. November 2019)

Wieviele Räder müsstest du durchschnittlich pro Tag verkaufen, nur damit erstmal alle Fixkosten gedeckt sind? Und Gewinn muss dann ja auch noch gemacht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (19. November 2019)

Wenn die Bude ausreichend gross ist würde ich sogar behaupten das es in ländlicheren Gegenden, vorausgesetzt ein Ballungszentrum ist in der Nähe , klappen kann. Viele wollen ja auch probefahren. Wenn da eine geeignete Strecke mit am Laden ist, evtl sogar ein kleiner Pumptrack nebst Spielplatz denke ich durchaus das ein nicht zu kleiner Teil der Eltern die Fahrt dorthin antritt. Dann müssen aber Räder zum Probefahren da sein, und beachten das man Probefahrräder wohl nicht mehr als neu einstufen kann bzgl wiederverkauf.

Zubehör wie Lastenfahrräder ( diese werden auch sehr gerne gemietet ), Anhänger und Sitze und nicht ganz so alltägliches Zubehör wie Appschleppseile, gscheite Helme , Schuhe, Trikots, Schoner und bunte Fahrradflaschen. Auswahl gibts ja schon, die grossen haben ja teils auch einiges da aber eben nicht so konzentriert. 
Vielleicht auch mit Second Hand kombiniert, weil rauswachsen tun die ja alle irgendwann.

Evtl auch den Gebrauchtmarkt abklappern und diese Räder gescheit aufpimpen und zum Verkauf anbieten. Da sind viele drauf aus, wenn der Preis passt. 

Aber das ist dann schon Arbeit und Invest.


----------



## Gian-carlo (19. November 2019)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Wenn die Bude ausreichend gross ist würde ich sogar behaupten das es in ländlicheren Gegenden, vorausgesetzt ein Ballungszentrum ist in der Nähe , klappen kann. Viele wollen ja auch probefahren. Wenn da eine geeignete Strecke mit am Laden ist, evtl sogar ein kleiner Pumptrack nebst Spielplatz denke ich durchaus das ein nicht zu kleiner Teil der Eltern die Fahrt dorthin antritt. Dann müssen aber Räder zum Probefahren da sein, und beachten das man Probefahrräder wohl nicht mehr als neu einstufen kann bzgl wiederverkauf.
> 
> Zubehör wie Lastenfahrräder ( diese werden auch sehr gerne gemietet ), Anhänger und Sitze und nicht ganz so alltägliches Zubehör wie Appschleppseile, gscheite Helme , Schuhe, Trikots, Schoner und bunte Fahrradflaschen. Auswahl gibts ja schon, die grossen haben ja teils auch einiges da aber eben nicht so konzentriert.
> Vielleicht auch mit Second Hand kombiniert, weil rauswachsen tun die ja alle irgendwann.
> ...


Genau so ist es!


----------



## slowbeat (19. November 2019)

Ich kenne einen, der mit dem selben Konzept in Berlin vor ein paar Jahren so einen Laden hatte:
Sympathischer Kerl, Kinderräder, Xtracycle, Anhänger, gute Beratung.
Trotzdem nach zwei Jahren pleite weil zu wenig Gewinn reinkam und das im Ballungsraum!

Das Geld für mein Xtracycle hab ich natürlich nie wieder gesehen.


----------



## Martinwurst (19. November 2019)

Zur Not muss er halt noch ein paar E-Bikes für die Eltern mit reinstellen.
Am Ende is es dann doch wieder ein normaler Radladen, mit den Dingen, die sich am besten verkaufen


----------



## Gian-carlo (19. November 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Zur Not muss er halt noch ein paar E-Bikes für die Eltern mit reinstellen.
> Am Ende is es dann doch wieder ein normaler Radladen, mit den Dingen, die sich am besten verkaufen



Genau, und zu jedem Fahrrad das man Kauft gibt es dann ein Döner dazu


----------



## Gian-carlo (19. November 2019)

Da jetzt hier knapp 600 Leute mit gelesen haben, habe ich  von niemand gehört welche Produkte er sich in solch einem laden wünsche würde. Um sie live zu sehen bevor es sie dann online kauft!  

Oder gibt es in eurem Fahrradladen um die Ecke alles für den Junior?


----------



## CrossX (19. November 2019)

Jedes Mal, wenn ich nicht-Rad-affinen Eltern erzähle, was das Kubike meiner Tochter gekostet hat, spiegelt sich alles zwischen Unverständnis und Entsetzen in deren Gesichtern. 
Ich fürchte, der Großteil der Eltern ist nicht bereit, mehr Geld als den Preis für so ein super solides Puky Rad (Achtung Ironie) auszugeben. 
Selbst nach Probefahrten ihrer Kinder und sichtbar besseren Fahreigenschaften ist keine Einsicht zu erwarten. 
Ein Laden nur mit hochwertigen Kinderrädern ist schon sehr speziell. Trotzdem viel Erfolg, falls du den Schritt wirklich gehst


----------



## Basti138 (19. November 2019)

Was spannendes, was zum Spielen und Schokolade ?

Laufräder, Tretroller, Kindersitze, Kinderanhänger, Bob der Baumeister Helme, Fähnchen mit der Maus drauf, bunte Speichenklicker, Helme, wo auch die Mütze noch drunter passt,...

Als Zulieferer ist Hartje sehr gut, du bekommst praktisch alles, Auto, Mopped, Fahrräder, Teile, Zubehör, Helme, Werkzeug, Kartoffeln...
Man kann sich so ein kleines 2. Standbein erstellen, indem man zum Beispiel Roller mit macht.
Zündkerzen, Reifen, Öle etc. Am Land wird sowas immer gebraucht.
Ich glaube, dass so ein Laden 2 Jahre braucht, um sich zu entwickeln. Und dann läuft er entweder, oder ist pleite.


----------



## Gian-carlo (19. November 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Jedes Mal, wenn ich nicht-Rad-affinen Eltern erzähle, was das Kubike meiner Tochter gekostet hat, spiegelt sich alles zwischen Unverständnis und Entsetzen in deren Gesichtern.
> Ich fürchte, der Großteil der Eltern ist nicht bereit, mehr Geld als den Preis für so ein super solides Puky Rad (Achtung Ironie) auszugeben.
> Selbst nach Probefahrten ihrer Kinder und sichtbar besseren Fahreigenschaften ist keine Einsicht zu erwarten.
> Ein Laden nur mit hochwertigen Kinderrädern ist schon sehr speziell. Trotzdem viel Erfolg, falls du den Schritt wirklich gehst



Genau das gleiche habe ich auch erlebt, die kleine drei Jahre alt mit ihrem Puky und Stützräder eine Katastrophe! nach dem ich sie auf das 16 Zoll meiner Tochter gesehen habe ohne Stützräder ist sie gefahren als hätte sie nichts anderes gemacht. daraufhin habe  ihr die Eltern ein neues Rad gekauft!


----------



## hal2000 (19. November 2019)

Gian-carlo schrieb:


> ...
> Oder gibt es in eurem Fahrradladen um die Ecke alles für den Junior?



Ich habe meiner Tochter für etwas über einem Jahr ein 24 ultra light von Pyro gekauft. Dafür war ich tatsächlich beim Fahrradhändler um die Ecke (na ja ..., ok ..., ein, zwei Orte weiter). Dieser macht (glaube ich) sein Hauptgeschäft mit E-Bikes, hatte aber immerhin Kinderräder von Orbea und Pyro vor Ort. Von Pyro hatte er allerdings nicht das Modell, das wir letztendlich gekauft haben, da, sondern nur ein einfacher ausgestattetes (da gibt's halt auch einige Varianten).

Das hat aber gereicht, um das Orbea grundsätzlich von Sitzposition und Eignung her mal mit dem Pyro (das ich selbst gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte) zu vergleichen und eine halbwegs informierte Entscheidung pro Pyro zu fällen. Die Beratung war tatsächlich hilfreich und es wurde sich auch ordentlich Zeit für uns genommen.

In einem anderen Nachbarort hatte ich noch einen Laden gefunden, der Kubikes führt. Das war dort auch wieder nur das Basismodell, hat aber auch für einen ersten Eindruck getaugt.

Bei Canyon waren wir auch mal, um uns die Kinderräder dort anzuschauen.

Natürlich wäre es optimal, wenn man neben dem Pyro und dem Orbea noch direkt das Kubike hätte vergleichen können und ggf. auch gleich noch VPace und Frog und und und... Aber es lwurde ja bereits erwähnt, dass es schwierig wird, ein solches Sortiment vorzuhalten.

So, ... langer Rede kurzer Sinn... Vielleicht nutzen dir meine Einlassungen (so aus Sicht eines Betroffenen) hier ja irgendwas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gian-carlo (19. November 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Was spannendes, was zum Spielen und Schokolade ?
> 
> Laufräder, Tretroller, Kindersitze, Kinderanhänger, Bob der Baumeister Helme, Fähnchen mit der Maus drauf, bunte Speichenklicker, Helme, wo auch die Mütze noch drunter passt,...
> 
> ...





hal2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe meiner Tochter für etwas über einem Jahr ein 24 ultra light von Pyro gekauft. Dafür war ich tatsächlich beim Fahrradhändler um die Ecke (na ja ..., ok ..., ein, zwei Orte weiter). Dieser macht (glaube ich) sein Hauptgeschäft mit E-Bikes, hatte aber immerhin Kinderräder von Orbea und Pyro vor Ort. Von Pyro hatte er allerdings nicht das Modell, das wir letztendlich gekauft haben, da, sondern nur ein einfacher ausgestattetes (da gibt's halt auch einige Varianten).
> 
> Das hat aber gereicht, um das Orbea grundsätzlich von Sitzposition und Eignung her mal mit dem Pyro (das ich selbst gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte) zu vergleichen und eine halbwegs informierte Entscheidung pro Pyro zu fällen. Die Beratung war tatsächlich hilfreich und es wurde sich auch ordentlich Zeit für uns genommen.
> 
> ...



An Anfang wo Idee die entstanden ist dache ich das wird recht schwierig alle guten Räder in einem laden zu vereinen. Mittlerweile bin ich soweit das ich sagen kann das die Marken Auswahl in (vielleicht)meinem neuen laden recht groß sein wird.

Ich bin recht weit mit meiner Planung, nur jetzt geht mir auch etwas die Muffe wo alle Puzzleteile ein Bild ergeben !


----------



## olsche (19. November 2019)

Gian-carlo schrieb:


> Da jetzt hier knapp 600 Leute mit gelesen haben, habe ich  von niemand gehört welche Produkte er sich in solch einem laden wünsche würde. Um sie live zu sehen bevor es sie dann online kauft!
> 
> Oder gibt es in eurem Fahrradladen um die Ecke alles für den Junior?


Ein paar brauchbare Tipps kamen doch schon...
Was ich finde, was es fast garnicht gibt:
-Brillen (Hab für meine beiden die UVEX, allerdings nur getönte Gläser)
-Helme, abseits vom Rabe Socke, Lilifee, etc.
-Bekleidung (Hosen, Trikots, Handschuhe)
-Rucksäcke
-Protection


----------



## Gian-carlo (19. November 2019)

Brillen sind wirklich kein einfache Sache am besten mann geht zum Optiker seines Vertrauen, so haben wir es gemacht mit unserem Sohneman.
Helme ist mir auch sehr wichtig, da habe ich schon einiges in Planung und eine recht Große Auswahl.
Bekleidend  und Rucksäcke ist recht schwierig für die Kids weil sie recht teuer sind und sie da schnell raus wachsen. Da werde ich mich wahrscheinlich auf Dakine einschränken.
welche Marke von Prorektoren wäre für euch der Favorit für die Kids?

Endura
Dakine
Oneal
Evoc
Fuse


----------



## below (19. November 2019)

Meiner trägt Leatt und IXS.

Bekleidung wäre bei uns auch ein Thema, das ich sehr interessant fände. Es gibt keinen Laden bei dem man gescheit Protektoren, Schuhe und Jersey/Hosen für Kinder bekommt, abgesehen von FOX und ONeal. Und bei dem Größenwirrwarr was da gerade bei den Protektoren herrscht bleibt nur bestellen, probieren, zurücksenden.

Fahrräder finde ich auf Grund der schieren Menge an Modellen / Farben / Größen und Ausstattungen einfach schwierig im Laden. Im Endeffekt wird man sich dann, wie oben erwähnt, doch auf die gängigsten beschränken müssen, die sich gut verkaufen - und in der Ecke im Laden stehen dann noch ein paar Individualaufbauten die sich aber schlecht verkaufen


----------



## Schnegge (19. November 2019)

Bei Protektoren würde ich auch ixs empfehlen. Die haben gute Kindergrössen, auch für dünne Stelzen...
Ansonsten würde ich mir in so einem Laden wünschen, unterschiedliche Rahmen testen zu können... Auch wäre der Verkauf von einzelnen Rahmen interessant.
Ich persönlich hatte immer das Problem, dass die Komplettbikes immer erstmal getuned werden mussten, weil irgenwo immer irgend ein Mist verbaut war... in den höheren Preisklassen ist das schon etwas einfacher... aber da gibt es dann meistens auch die Rahmen einzelnd.
Was noch zu bedenken ist, ist dass viele die ihren Kids hochwertige bikes hinstellen auch selber schrauben. Sieht man ja hier in Forum. Ich würde den Umbau immer selbst machen, da es günstiger ist, als wenn du es für mich machst... Aber was ich im Laden teste und für gut befinde kaufe ich dann natürlich auch dort.
Auch ist man darauf angewiesen ständig neu Kundschaft an Land zu bringen... die Stammkunden wachsen dir ja quasi aus dem Angebot raus.
Ein interessantes Modell könnte noch die Langzeitmiete sein oder wieder Inzahlungnahme bei Anschlusskauf. Das ganze gepaart mit einem Gebrauchtmarkt. So ähnliche Modelle gibt es z.B. beim Skiverleih für Kids.
Bei nicht bike affinen Eltern höhre ich ständig das Argument, dass sie nicht alle paar Jahre ein neues Rad kaufen wollen. Dann kommt der Klassiker und das Rad wird 3 Nummern zu gross gekauft, weil der Jung da ja schon reinwächst... ich denke das könnte eib Ansatz sein, um auch mal an solche Eltern ran zu kommen...


----------



## Gian-carlo (19. November 2019)

Ich hatte die gleiche Idee, die Räder wo bei mir gekauft werden! Werden auch bei mir wider in Zahlung genommen! Finde ich ein gutes Argument für den höheren Anschaffungspreis und es ist gleichzeizung eine  Kunden Bindung!


----------



## Basti138 (19. November 2019)

Kundenbindung ist wichtig => ist die beste Werbung.

Viele Läden haben Preislisten für Leistungen online => drucke ein paar aus der Umgebung aus.
Es ist wichtig zu wissen, was man wofür verlangt. Die haben auch kalkuliert.

Dieser Markenfetischismus ist hier drin ein Thema.
In deinem Laden musst du kucken, welche Produkte du günstig einkaufst und unter die Leute bringen kannst.
Die Hand voll Leute, die hochwertiges kaufen, Lupine etc, von denen kannst du nicht leben, bzw wissen die, was sie brauchen und kaufen im Netz.
=> Nicht übertreiben.

Ebikes sind momentan der Renner, aber auch schwierig.
Farbe Größe, Modell muss stimmen. Wenn Bikes übrig bleiben, hast du großen Verlust.
Dann bruchst du ne Schulung von Bosch, um an die Software zu kommen etc.
Zum Beispiel Winora/Staiger/Haibike deckt einen großen Bereich ab.
Ganz coole Sachen hat Checker Pig, klassische Rahmen, Fixi,... wird unter anderem von BBF vertrieben.
Sowas kann man nebenbei immer mit anbieten.
Drössiger geht auch immer.
Und dann halt die Hauptmarke mit Vororder und evtl Messerabatt.


----------



## olsche (20. November 2019)

So grausam wie sich das auch anhört :
Kinder-E-Bikes 
Hab ich jetzt schon mehrfach mitbekommen das danach gefragt wurde!


----------



## Gian-carlo (20. November 2019)

E-biks für Kindern wird aktuell sehr viel nachgefragt und gekauft, da spielen aber die Platzhirsche ihre karten aus! Solche Große Händler gibt es in jeder großen Stadt.
Mal schau wenn der Laden steht wnn ma da mit in ins Bod nehmen kann !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. November 2019)

Das Haupt Problem sehe ich ehe bei den Eltern.
Wollen natürlich nur das Beste für die Kleinen.
Selber Mercedes geleast fahren,aber keine 800 Euro für n Kinder Bike ausgeben wollen.
Mir ist natürlich bewusst das nicht jeder geschwind das große Geld für die Kleinen beiseite hat.
Um so leichter um so besser für die Kinder.
Will ja auch nicht mit nem 25 Kilo Rad durch die Gegend fahren.
Was mich auch abschreckt,viele Hersteller haben zwar Kids Bikes im Angebot.
Diese sind für mich jedoch weit davon entfernt,unter dem was ich an MTB verstehe.
Sprich auch mal ins Richtige Gelände,nen Trail fahren.
Das die Gabel auch bei dem niedrigen Gewicht der Kinder funktioniert usw...


----------



## Velophil74 (20. November 2019)

Bei Klamotten und Protektoren für Kinder sehe ich eine gewisse Marktlücke. Im Fachhandel vor Ort findet man da kaum etwas und Online treiben mich die Größenangaben in den Wahnsinn. Da hat jeder Hersteller sein eigenes System und es ist oft gar nicht so leicht herauszufinden, ob "Y-XS" jetzt für einen Sechsjährigen passt oder doch eher für eine schlanke 14-jährige gedacht ist... Wenn da jemand etwas Übersicht und System reinbringen würde, fände ich das sehr hilfreich. In einem kleinen Ladenlokal wird man natürlich keine große Auswahl bereithalten können, aber einen guten Online-Shop speziell für Kindersachen kenne ich bislang nicht. 

Klasse fände ich auch eine Plattform für gebrauchte Kindersachen (gewaschen, mit Qualitätscheck, vernünftigen Produktbeschreibungen und klaren Größenangaben ... siehe oben), aber Geld kann man damit wahrscheinlich kaum verdienen. 

Was das Kernprodukt Kinderräder angeht: Ich glaube, es gibt außerhalb dieses Forums noch sehr viele Leute, bei denen ausreichend Geld vorhanden ist, die aber keinerlei Vorstellung davon haben, dass es bei Kinderfahrrädern noch mehr Unterscheidungsmerkmale als "20 oder 24 Zoll?" gibt. Gerade in einer touristisch interessanten Region könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man da mit einem attraktiv gemachten Laden den einen oder anderen dazu bringen könnte, sich mal mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen. Auch Verleih/Vermietung von Kinderrädern wäre vielleicht eine Option. Da gibt es ja selbst in ausgesprochen touristischen Gegenden meist nur gruselige 3-Gang-Rücktritträder.


----------



## Huwipa (20. November 2019)

Ich finde die Idee sehr gut. Habe dieses Jahr 3 Kinderräder gekauft und 3 verkauft. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem keine Ahnung was es überhaupt für Kinderräder gibt und bin in den erstbesten Laden und hab, mit den Kindern zusammen, eins ausgesucht und gekauft. Puky war da immer verfügbar. Fürchterliches gegurke für die Kinder. Jetzt fahren die beiden Mittleren Pyro Räder.
Auf einer Radmesse hab ich mich dann informiert. Das schöne dort, und das würde ich von einem Kinderradladen erwaten, war, dass die Kinder viele Räder unterschiedlicher Hersteller testen konnten. Natürlich sind da nicht alle Kinder gleich und manche schämen sich. Toll wäre die Möglichkeit sich ein Rad für einen Tag zu leihen um es im heimischen Umfeld auszuprobieren.
Mir wäre ebenfalls wichtig, dass die Möglichkeit besteht auch ein gebrauchtes Rad wieder beim Händler zu verkaufen und dafür ein größeres oder anderes zu kaufen.
Als nötiges Zubehör würde ich Helme als wichtig ansehen. Weitere wichtige Dinge für mich wären Kindersitze und Anhänger. Da auch gerne die Möglichkeit von Gebrauchtware.
Ich hab keine Ahnung ob das mit den gebrauchten Dingen genug Gewinn abwirft, aber für meine Bindung als Kunde mit 4 Kindern wäre das enorm wichtig.
Ich hab hier viel von Lastenrädern gelesen. Ich wohne auf dem Land. Vor dem Haus die Bundesstraße, hinter dem Haus ein Radweg. Ein Lastenrad hab ich hier seit 15 Jahren keines fahren sehen. Vielleicht ist es hier zu hügelig oder die Leute fahren lieber Auto. Aber Anhänger zum Transport von Waren und Gegenständen sehe ich ab und an.


----------



## longtom (20. November 2019)

Gian-carlo schrieb:


> Umfrage, Aktuell spiele ich mit dem Gedanken ein Kinderfahrradladen zu eröffnen  und wollte eure Meinung dazu hören (gut, schlechte Idee Einzelhandel läuft äh nicht).ich kaufe alles online!
> Alles was euch dazu einfällt wäre wichtig, welche Bike Marken welches Zubehör, teile, Bekleidung ,kindersitze, Abschleppseile, Lastenräder für die Muttis ,Skooter .
> Was hättet ihr für Erwartungen wenn ihr in ein solches Geschäft gehen würdet?
> Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe



Hallo,
vorweg: wenn du wirklich fundierte Antworten auch in Bezug auf die Lage,Ausrichtung und zukünftige Käuferschaft haben möchtest, dann wendest du dich an einen Unternehmensberater aus der Fahrradbranche. Es reicht absolut nicht hier über Marken und Meinungen zu schreiben.
Dennoch ein paar weitere Gedanken meinerseits:
Du musst wissen, wer deine Kunden sein sollen und woher die kommen.
Du brauchst eine gute Werkstatt, das entsprechende Knowhow und musst dir deine Arbeit auch gut bezahlen lassen(können).
Du musst vorher wissen wie die Produkte: Räder und Zubehör und deine Arbeitsleitung kalkuliert werden.
Besorge dir alles an Zahlen aus der Branche die du bekommen kannst. 
Als Beispiel: wenn du es schaffst als Duchschnittsverkaufspreis grob an 800,- brutto ohne Ebikes zu kommen, bis du auf einem brauchbaren Weg bei entsprechenden Stückzahlen!
Alles was z.B. von Puky und anderen bis 500,- UVP angeboten wird dir nicht für ein vernünftiges Auskommen sorgen. Wenn du so ein Rad auf die Straße bringen möchtest sind viele Arbeiten notwendig:
Auspacken, Montieren, Müll entsorgen dann 30min Beraten, Einstellen und noch ein bißchen hier und da und am besten die ganze Familie turnt bei dir rum mit Oma Opa und Verwandten.(Ironie Ende)
Wenn dann am Ende 100-120 hängen bleiben, reicht das ?

Rechne am besten auch einmal, was passiert wenn du mit Gebrauchträdern handelst:
Grobes Beispiel: 
VK Rad neu 1000,-
2 Jahre alt, Zustand deutlich sichtbare Gebrauchsspuren, Reifen müssen neu + einmal Bremsbeläge tauschen
Ersatzteilkosten: VK 60,- + Montage 30,- Brutto, Summe 90,-
Rechnen wir vorsichtig mit einem Wertverlust von 15% / Jahr macht abzgl. Instandsetzung 610,- Wert des Rades.
Frage:
Für welchen Preis kannst du das Rad ankaufen?
Für welchen Preis musst du das Rad mit entsprechender Marge wieder verkaufen?
(Nur durchreichen, also 700,- + Mwst rechnet sich nicht, du hast bei so einem Verkauf auch wieder Beratung und Gewährleistung zu leisten)
Spiel mal ein wenig mit den Zahlen: Wertverlust z.B. 25% / Jahr mehr Teile die getauscht werden müssen......
Und dann verkaufst du ein neues Rad bei diesem Deal, was muss das kosten, damit am Ende nicht deine gesamte Marge in dem Gebrauchtrad stecken?
Beginne deine Idee sehr kaufmänisch zu planen mit allen möglichen Einnahmen und Ausgaben und rechne mit den schlechtesten Annahmen sonst betrügst du dich nur selbst! und / oder suche professionelle Unterstützung die auch was kosten darf, denn wenn deine Idee so super ist, dann ist das Geld schnell wieder verdient.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Basti138 (20. November 2019)

Und dann ist noch die Frage, was du im Winter machst...
Im März fängts an, April, Mai, Juni wuselts, in den Ferien wirds ruhiger September lässts nach, November bis Februar ist Flaute.
Im Sommer kommst du kaum hinterher. Dann musst du dir überlegen jemanden einzustellen, um das Geld mitzunehmen. Und dann muss auch Ware da sein. Die Leute gehen Samstags los mit dem Ziel ein Rad zu kaufen und haben das Geld einstecken.
Du musst Eis verkaufen, wenn es warm ist.
Evtl ist es besser Samstags ganz aufzumachen und Mo oder Die zuzulassen.

Man könnte im Winter zum Beispiel Skisachen verkaufen, um wenigstens ein Bisschen reinzubekommen.


----------



## CrossX (21. November 2019)

Zum Ankauf von Gebrauchträdern kann ich nur das weiter geben, was mir mein Kinderbikehändler erzählt hat. Der gibt auch beim Verkauf des Rades direkt einen Flyer mit, das er das Rad wieder zurück kauft, sobald  die Kinder raus gewachsen sind. Preis war ok, wenn er davon auch noch leben will.
Er sagte aber selbst, dass er so gut wie kein Rad wieder sieht, weil die Eltern genau wissen wie gut sich hochwertige Gebrauchträder verkaufen. Warum dann also den Umweg über den Händler gehen und weniger Gewinn machen? 
Bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen sind gute Räder meist nur wenige Stunden bis Tage drin.
Anbieten kannst du es ja, aber fest in die Kalkulation würde ich das nicht mit auf nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skink (21. November 2019)

es etabliert sich auch immer mehr das Modell von Unternehmen wie Swapfiets - evtl. lässt sich dies auf Kinderräder anwenden?


----------



## FrankausHalle (21. November 2019)

Gian-carlo schrieb:


> …. und wollte eure Meinung dazu hören (gut, schlechte Idee Einzelhandel läuft äh nicht)…..




Rechne doch einfach mal nach. Wie viele Personen leben in, sagen wir, 15km Umkreis? Und das ist schon sehr weit. Wie viele dieser Menschen sind oder haben Kinder? (Diese Zahlen kann man leicht online recherchieren). Jetzt kannst du recht einfach eine Marktdurchdringung kalkulieren, in dem du dich fragst, wie viel Prozent dieser potentiellen Zielgruppe in deinen Laden kommen und was kaufen muss, damit es sich lohnt. Und mach dir nichts vor, in dem du von einer hohen Marktdurchdringung von 1% ausgehst. Jeder andere Fahrradladen, Baumarkt, etc. in deinem Einzugsgebiet nimmt dir etwas von dem Kuchen weg. Oder gehe auch nicht davon aus, statt der 15km ein grösseres Einzugsgebiet anzunehmen. Produkte haben meist eine spezifische Absatzreichweite, die sich nur mit hohem Ressourcenaufwand erweitern lässt. Was die Zielgruppe betrifft, gibt es also quantitative und geografische Begrenzungen, die du nicht oder nur sehr schwer erweitern kannst. 

Wenn die Zielgruppe ausreichend gross, die Konkurrenz niedrig, du einzigartige Produkte zu einem attraktiven Preis anbietest: dann mach den Laden auf.


----------



## Kwietsch (22. November 2019)

Ich war die Tage mal aus Langeweile im sehr großen Laden bei uns mit meiner Tochter.
Die ist gerade auf das getunte 20 Zoll Cube umgestiegen und im Laden paar andere Räder gefahren, die ihr optisch gefallen haben.
Nachdem die ersten drei mit "die sind mir viel zu schwer" weggestellt wurden, ist der Verkäufer aufmerksam geworden.

Was sie denn bisher fahren würde...aha, 16 Zoll mit 5,7kg, sowas haben wir nicht, bei den 20ern vielleicht ein Naloo, hätten wir da...440 eur, 8 kg.
Haben wir dann mal probiert, ich hab etwas nachgefragt. 80% der Eltern in diesem Laden oder mehr haben keine Ambitionen in diese Richtung.
Die Naloo Räder verkaufen sich nur schleppend, der Umsatz wird mit Cube etc. gemacht. Eltern, die Woom oder sowas wollen, kaufen in kleinen Läden im weiteren Umkreis, die sowas anbieten.

Zum Thema Wiederverkauf noch:
Das Commencal hätte ich 15x verkaufen können. eBay Kleinanzeigen, zig Anfragen, nicht einmal hat jemand den Preis drücken wollen, Es ist reserviert und auf der Warteliste stehen auch noch zig Leute. Das wird also die Tage weggehen.

Ich halte Deine Idee für sehr gut und wünsche viel Erfolg. Ich hoffe, Du findest die richtige Mischung und vielleicht auch die Nischen, die den Laden dann interessant machen.


----------



## joglo (22. November 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> ...
> 80% der Eltern in diesem Laden oder mehr haben keine Ambitionen in diese Richtung.
> Die Naloo Räder verkaufen sich nur schleppend, der Umsatz wird mit Cube etc. gemacht.
> ...



Ist für mich immer unbegreiflich... Die Cube Kinderräder sind ja als Neubike auch nicht wirklich günstig, für ein 20" legt man auch 300€ auf die Ladentheke, hat dafür aber halt von vorne bis hinten nur billigen, bleischweren Schrott gekauft. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist es ja mehr also offensichtlich, dass man für den  Aufpreis für ein Kubikes, Naloo usw., so grob 150€ bei der 20ziger Größe, eine deutlich bessere Leistung bekommt (und eben auch besseren Wiederverkaufspreis).
Warum sind die Eltern so dumm?
Ich verstehes vielleicht ja noch wenn jeman nur 100€ für ein Kinderrad ausgeben will, und deshalb ein gebrauchtes Allerweltsrad wie ein Cube kauft, aber die Eltern die im großen Radladen unbedingt ein Cube Kid als Neurad kaufen, könnten meistens auch den Aufpreis für was gescheites aufbringen.

Sieht für mich einfach nach fehlender Motivation in Handel aus ein gutes Kinderrad zu verkaufen, die Marge für ein Naloo wird halt auch nicht großartig besser als für ein Cube sein, und bei Cube sieht der Vekäufer halt überhaupt keine Notwendigkeit was zu erklären (da die Nachbarskinder der potentiellen Käufer halt auch mit Cube rumfahren...).


----------



## Kwietsch (22. November 2019)

Der Aufpreis ist beim Wiederverkauf locker wieder drin, das versteht aber keiner.



joglo schrieb:


> Warum sind die Eltern so dumm?



Eben, es erklärt denen ja keiner. Da herrscht dann die Einstellung "Früher sind wir auch mit schweren Rädern und Stützrädern gefahren, hat uns doch nicht geschadet". Für die ist so ein Cube was tolles.

Ich hab selbst in der Familie nur wenige Leute von meinem Ansatz überzeugen können. Bei Freunden ein paar mehr, aber selbst radaffine Eltern (zum Teil XC 24h Fahrer mit leichten Carbonfeilen) haben mich zu Beginn meiner Customaktivität belächelt bzw. für bekloppt erklärt, propagieren heute aber, dass es ja keine bessere Entscheidung gegeben hat, dem/der Kind/Patenkind/Neffen/Nichte/etc. ein Woom, Kubikes etc. zu kaufen, weil die damit ja auf Anhieb fahren konnten und jetzt schon lange Touren fahren können. Gerade so als hätten sie es selbst erfunden. Den Sascha als Freak bezeichnet? Ach komm, was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern.

Aktuell führt das dazu, das der größere Cousin das pinke Cube seiner kleinen Cousine so viel cooler als sein graues (Serienzustand) findet, weil das viel besser fährt. "Darf ich nochmal mit dem pinken Cube fahren?" hören wir ständig. Der Vater ist früher mit mir BMX gefahren und weiß also durchaus was übers Radfahren.

Und die Räder, die ich meiner Schwester für mein Patenkind vorschlage, "sehen doof aus und sind zu teuer". Ein Vitus 16, weil es vom Budget besser passt, aber noch ein guter Kompromiss ist? "Sieht langweilig aus" Gut, dann kauf halt ein Puky Paw Patrol Stahlross und frag mich nicht mehr.


----------



## CrossX (22. November 2019)

Weil Cube in den Augen der meisten Leute einfach ein Premiumhersteller ist. Genau wie Puky für Kinderbikes. Was an jeder Ecke rum steht muss ja gut sein.
Ich habe in der Verwandtschaft auch aufgehört zu missionieren. Sollen sie den Kindern halt den Spaß am biken verleiden. Meine beiden gehen auf ihren Bikes richtig ab und das reicht mir.


----------



## Kwietsch (22. November 2019)

Soweit bin ich halt auch inzwischen.
Hab meinem Patenkind vor 2 Jahren ein Laufrad gebaut.
Das hat bisher ne Laufleistung von 200m, ausschließlich innerhalb der Wohnung. Die Oma nimmt es jetzt mit nach Hause und übt, damit vielleicht keine Stützräder am 16er gebraucht werden. Und unsere fragt, ob ich Ihr mal "das mit dem Rad hoch in der Luft" beibringen kann. Meine Frau bekommt nen Nervenzusammenbruch, wenn die anfängt, Wheelies zu üben


----------



## Basti138 (22. November 2019)

Mit Stützrädern verlernt man radfahren...


----------



## Kwietsch (22. November 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Mit Stützrädern verlernt man radfahren...



Mir musst Du das nicht erklären. Ich kann Dir ja mal ne Telefonnummer geben und Du versuchst denen das beizubringen.
Harter Fall von Beratungsresistenz. "Ham'wer doch früher auch so gelernt!"


----------



## CrossX (22. November 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Harter Fall von Beratungsresistenz. "Ham'wer doch früher auch so gelernt!"


Genau so und nicht anders. An ein ordentliches 16" gehören Stützräder, Rücktritt und ganz viel Zubehör. Außerdem muss der Sattel maximal niedrig, damit die Kinder in jeder Situation mit beiden Füßen auf den Boden kommen ohne abzusitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (22. November 2019)

Es tut so herrlich gut nicht alleine zu sein...


----------



## Kwietsch (22. November 2019)

Ich sag mir öfter mal selbst, dass ich der Normale bin und die anderen Bekloppt. Stimmt nicht, aber nach zig Wiederholungen glaubt man dran  
Heute Abend mach ich mal am Oldschool BMX für die Frau weiter, damit das als Überraschung untem Baum stehen kann.


----------



## taroosan (3. Dezember 2019)

Erst mal Respekt. Ich finde es immer gut, was zu probieren.  

Für mich sehe ich Bedarf im Fahrradgeschäft in Richtung Schutzbekleidung
Protektoren, Helme, Handschuhe - eventl. auch Hose mit Polster - aber ich glaube die fährt Meiner nur, weil ich die trage.
Habe bisher nur einen Laden gesehen, der zumindest etwas hatte. Das ist was, was online echt schwierig ist.

Fahrrädern sehe ich starke Beratungsverweigerung der normalen Kunden.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass erst wenn die Kinder den direkten vergleich haben, werden Eltern wach. Also Vergleichsmöglichkeiten schaffen. Vielleicht in Kitas und Schulen reingehen - in Kooperation mit Polizei bei den Fahrprüfungen etc. Schraubkurse für Kinder.
Darüber kann man sich Kunden aufbauen.

Ich denke, Du brauchst auch eine gute Werkstatt. Wenn Du dort eine Ruf bekommst ,,ich passe die Schrott-Kinderräder aller Hersteller an'' /Top-Werkstatt für Kinderräder, kannst Du Dir vielleicht einen Kundenstamm/guten Ruf aufbauen. z.B. Q-Faktor, kürzere Kurbel. Damit verdienst Du aber wahrscheinlich zu wenig. 
Dann kommt das Thema Meisterpflicht/ Fachkraft. Bist Du das? Darf man als ,,Laie'' z.B. den Bremsgriff(Bremse einstellen/entlüften? Da hätte ich etwas Respekt davor, wenn es zum Unfall und Streitfall kommt.
 .


----------

